
With Drawl - joe5150
http://bittersoutherner.com/with-drawl
======
matryoshka4811
Wow, these videos sound like home. Born and raised in Kentucky and I lost a
bit of my accent moving to 'the city' for college but it's amazing how
strongly it comes back when I call family. Now that I'm in California, people
seem to find it entertaining for the most part.

------
lakeeffect
Call centers for a while were teaching agents to talk with a southern accent
as it was believed to be more welcoming.

------
ISL
To me, a drawl sounds like home and kindness.

